# Alum out of control !!



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, what a day. I decided to go to Alum this morning to fish. Got to the Cheshire ramp and both ramps where occupied. One couple was unloading their boat and the other side had a young guy standing on the side walk looking at his truck/boat with his arms crossed. As I pulled up to launch my boat, my buddy started talking to the young man. The man tells my buddy ( scared as h#ll) his Dodge truck wants to roll back into the water when he tries coming up out of the ramp with his empty trailer. (As my buddy looks at him in " are you kidding me look" ) says to the young man..." Isnt your truck four wheel drive"? He states "yea" My buddy says " put it in four wheel and get up the ramp". The young man did and came right out. While he was parking his truck/trailer the couple tells us the young man forgot to put his plug in before we got there and his truck/trailer issues began. Must of been his first time out and by himself not good.So, I launched my aluminum bass boat and went on. Now, we wasn't having good luck and on top of this the pleasure boaters.......well all I am going to say is " A HOLES !!!!" I know they have every right to be out as much as I do, BUT when they come close to me while I am anchored and shoot waves up over my boat...No, not right. They have the whole freakin lake and the a holes have to come flying by you close enough that you can read the name brand on there sun glasses. After giving them a finger and yelling some choice words, I had to leave or drown and lose my boat. Got to the ramp and of course it was busy. Had a guy launching in front of us before we loaded up and he to forgot his plug and almost lost his boat. He actually was backing away from the dock when he noticed it and had to run to his truck, fly down into the ramp and get it back on the trailer. It took in a lot of water but he saved it. What is wrong with people ? No one with common sense. It will be a cold day in h#ll before I go back on a weekend. Stay safe all.....my rant is over.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What a story!


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea, what a story. I just cant believe what I witnessed and went through today. I hope no one loses a life over something so stupid and being so careless boating.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

After reading that I've decided to mount my little "go pro" style camera on any boat I take on Alum. That way when one of those pleasure boaters swamps, or attempts to swamp me, I'll have the video to take to the authorities. It's still my word against theirs but the video makes my word worth more! 

Mr. A


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Believe it or not, this is a more common occurance than not! Same with the pleasure boaters. That's why I don't fish on weekends anymore. And don't plan to in the near future either!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

years and years ago(when Alum was first put in) we would go and hang out at the ramp for the entertainment....seen a lot of stuff happen, and just think how long that has been ....you have just seen a few moments in time to day, multiple that by many weekends and years past


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe just me, but I notice less problems at the New Galena ramps. But then again, I do not do Alum on a weekend.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you cqn go to all the lakes in the U.S. and see that when I go cat fishing at north shore and the fishing is slow you can watch the boater pull in and out for some cheap entertainment!!!!!!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I just stay away from there on the weekend.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

It would seem like Alum is a little out of control these days. Best bet is to wait until Nov. to fish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good news is they ( A holes) must be making a circuit and they were at Indian the weekend before. Seriously i had my own rant about it last week. Anyone know where they are headed this weekend? Ill be on the Ohio and down there i expect the worst from the pleasure boaters so im never surprised when i go there 
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Years ago someone told me there's a reason they put picnic tables near the launch ramps!

Seems every year I see stories of people forgetting to put plugs in. I just don't get it, I never take mine out.

Launching and trailering a boat isnt that hard but a lot of people make it look that way.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Hate to mention this-but the times are a changing. I am talking about the young generation of canoe and kayak owners. Maybe it is their age, but clueless is their attitude. Last week at Hoover ramp--six yaks and three vehicle's all across the ramps. Everyone just a laughing and having a good old time with all their gear strewn about. Didn't give one damn that three boats were waiting to launch. They have every right to enjoy the water, but ramp time should have some order. Sorry I didn't have some wine and cheese for them.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

There should be. A ski/Tube/Balls out zone and speed limit rest of the lake..and a Volunteer Ramp help/saftey team at busier Ramps......

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yip - I pretty much stay away from Alum Mid June through Mid August. Its just to crazy for me.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Agree that there should be some paid/volunteer assistance at the ramps on weekends. If for no other reason, to decipher the people that do not know the proper way to launch a boat safely, from the person that is just inconsiderate of the fellow boater.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

bassin mickey said:


> Hate to mention this-but the times are a changing. I am talking about the young generation of canoe and kayak owners. Maybe it is their age, but clueless is their attitude. Last week at Hoover ramp--six yaks and three vehicle's all across the ramps. Everyone just a laughing and having a good old time with all their gear strewn about. Didn't give one damn that three boats were waiting to launch. They have every right to enjoy the water, but ramp time should have some order. Sorry I didn't have some wine and cheese for them.


It wouldn't be that hard to set up a canoe/kayaks only launching area in the vicinity of the ramps. I see a lot of kayakers launching anywhere they can easily get to the water, and that's what I would do also if I had the choice of avoiding using the ramps!

There is one canoe/kayak only launching area at Alum, but it's very hard to find, and if there are others, well I haven't found them yet!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

bassin mickey said:


> Hate to mention this-but the times are a changing. I am talking about the young generation of canoe and kayak owners. Maybe it is their age, but clueless is their attitude. Last week at Hoover ramp--six yaks and three vehicle's all across the ramps. Everyone just a laughing and having a good old time with all their gear strewn about. Didn't give one damn that three boats were waiting to launch. They have every right to enjoy the water, but ramp time should have some order. Sorry I didn't have some wine and cheese for them.


I had pretty much the same situation there last year, it's amazing how quick they'll move when you pull up and start backing down on their yaks.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Mr. Good--- *Good thought*.  I am going to fire off a letter to Columbus water shed/parks/rec. It wouldn't take much to provide some launch areas for the paddle only crowd to use. As already stated, they probably would love to use a no power boat ramp.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

bassin mickey said:


> Mr. Good--- *Good thought*.  I am going to fire off a letter to Columbus water shed/parks/rec. It wouldn't take much to provide some launch areas for the paddle only crowd to use. As already stated, they probably would love to use a no power boat ramp.


First time we launched our boat at Twin Bridges this year, back in late April, there were two guys with clipboards and cameras skulking about...I asked them what they were doing and they said I had nothing to worry about! Perhaps they were looking at improving the boat ramp there in various ways, and your letter might make them take that into account...I know, it's a lot to hope for!

The other popular place to launch kayaks is Oxbow, but not much boat launch competition there for sure.


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Regarding the original topic of this thread, getting Hollenback ramps open would help tremendously in the pressure on the other Alum Creek ramps.

Letters and phone calls to the ODNR just might move them along!


----------



## Junglecat (Jun 4, 2006)

This from the ODNR website, uggh!!!:

The Hollenback boat ramp will be closed from March 24 until *mid-August 2014* due to construction and paving. Please use either the New Galena or Cheshire boat ramps, which are located on the east side of the lake, off Africa Road.


----------



## Ickey09 (Oct 3, 2013)

I just had similar happenings for me. I was fishing north alum as I fish a kayak. Standing,fishing for some bass, a boat full of young men come rolling through at a good pace. They were making all sort of wake. I think to my self, oh well it's only on pass. Nope, they turn after seeing me not fall in and come back closer and did it once more. After seeing that it didn't affect me they left. 

Next day I went back out I saw a older man with his wife go flying through at full throttle. I've never seen anyone go through this area past idle. 

Need the rangers..

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Get there early, catch all the fish your arms will allow and leave by 11ish or noonish when all the crazies are coming out.
I always said, if you want some cheap entertainment, get your self a couple of beverages and one of those fold-out chairs and just sit by the docks under a shade tree when they're all coming in. Maybe a little video action for your friends who couldn't make it?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Get there early, catch all the fish your arms will allow


at Alum? must have really weak arms....lol


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Ickey09 said:


> I just had similar happenings for me. I was fishing north alum as I fish a kayak. Standing,fishing for some bass, a boat full of young men come rolling through at a good pace. They were making all sort of wake. I think to my self, oh well it's only on pass. Nope, they turn after seeing me not fall in and come back closer and did it once more. After seeing that it didn't affect me they left.
> 
> Next day I went back out I saw a older man with his wife go flying through at full throttle. I've never seen anyone go through this area past idle.
> 
> ...


Monday evening father and two kids on a ski going almost full out above the 36/37 bridge. Many people just don't care or pay any attention.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Stoked about having 3 days off next week so can get out there when most of the crazies are home.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I really never had a problem at alum .....I don't let it get to me .... It beats the hell out of working just wait your turn and don't mind taking a few big waves once and a while...lol...still smaller than erie....I just think loeple need to relax.......if you are fortunate enough to own a boat have a day off relax on the water you should be happy no matter what if you let something that small frazzle you....I would rather be waiting in the biggest line at alum thene dealing with all the crazies on 670stuck in traffic jam...just my 2 cents I don't own a jet skibut if they are buzzing around having a good time.....let them be


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BigDub007 said:


> I really never had a problem at alum .....I don't let it get to me .... It beats the hell out of working just wait your turn and don't mind taking a few big waves once and a while...lol...still smaller than erie....I just think loeple need to relax.......if you are fortunate enough to own a boat have a day off relax on the water you should be happy no matter what if you let something that small frazzle you....I would rather be waiting in the biggest line at alum thene dealing with all the crazies on 670stuck in traffic jam...just my 2 cents I don't own a jet skibut if they are buzzing around having a good time.....let them be


Plus,mud-lines rock!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Except when the jet skiers actually run into your boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

That's what I like about paddling the upper reaches of the reservoirs , none of the powered jerks go up there. The only other boats are fishermen and a few others just out to paddle. Plus it's the best scenery on the lakes.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Except when the jet skiers actually run into your boat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPfoe using Ohub Campfire


You really had this happen........i am sure....lol i am going to leave a box of tissues at the ramp ....bet they will b gone quick.....edit no pun here just had a bad night fishing...don't have a dog to kick arround anymore.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

BigDub007 said:


> You really had this happen........i am sure....lol i am going to leave a box of tissues at the ramp ....bet they will b gone quick.....edit no pun here just had a bad night fishing...don't have a dog to kick arround anymore.


a Tissue beacause a jet ski hits my boat? You mite wanna bring a straight jacket because I'd be fit to be tied........

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

FOSR said:


> That's what I like about paddling the upper reaches of the reservoirs , none of the powered jerks go up there. The only other boats are fishermen and a few others just out to paddle. Plus it's the best scenery on the lakes.


I'm with you, the upper reaches are way more scenic and tranquil


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't rule out the entertainment during the winter months either when it comes to Alum... 
These types of stories happens every year. I enjoyed every bit of it too lol... 
ps. This was taken in February lol... Still seeing snow on the other side! 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

